# Sidi Genius 5 sizing



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

I am going to upgrade my current Shimano SH-R085 shoes to Sidi Genius 5. My normal shoe size is US 10.5 (EU 45) but my Shimano's are US 11.5 (EU 46), as are my Specialized Tahoe MTB shoes. Do Sidi shoes also run larger or should I order the same size shoe as my normal street shoes?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i take 11US (nike) but 46 sidi

i wouldnt want to be in a 45


----------



## SlaminSam (Nov 1, 2007)

Some European sizes are slightly different so you may want to check each brand. My normal US size is 10.5 and in Sidi I wear a 45, however my Ecco streetshoes I wear a 44 which is a 10/10.5 according to Ecco. Some Sidi's also come in half sizes. From what I understand a 45.5 is a 45 sole with more room in the upper. I have tried the 45.5 and it felt a tad more roomy.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I am a US size 11

Wear a Sidi 45.5

Be careful when comparing cycling shoe manufacturers to on another - many are off slightly to each other. I can see where you would get 2 different cycling shoe sizes from Shimano to Sidi. BTW - in some street shoes I will take a 10.5 (very few) - and i currently have a pair of Nike runing shoes at 11.5. Shimano as example has many models of cycyling shoes manufuctured in several different countries - same as Nike - and therefore have some inconsistency in fit from one model to another. Also Shimano has a different size that correlates to the Euro size than other cycling shoe manufacturers, namely Sidi and Specialized that i can verify.


You should try them on somewhere to confirm your actual sidi size.


I do believe, however Sidi's are all made in Italy (not 100% sure) - and are very consistent on thier sizes - so find your Sidi size and you should be good.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I downloaded the sizing measurement guide from the Sidi website, printed it and assembled it according to instructions (making sure it was the correct length). I measured both feet in the evening (when they're largest) and as usual, my L foot is larger by about 1/2 euro size (~1/4 US size). The L measured larger than 42.5 on the measurement tape device and just under 43. The R foot was just a tad over 42.5.

So, I ordered 43, and 43.5 just to make sure. The 43 was just right, the 43.5 too big, and based on my toe position, I'm positive the 42.5 would be too small. For me, the downloaded measuring tape was right on predicting 43.

http://www.sidiusa.com/contents/en-us/SIDIShoeSizer.pdf

FWIW, my US size is 9-9.5, sometimes as high as 10 (rarely) depending on the shoe, but my Euro size is as small as 42 in my skate-ski XC boots - but I've found tremendous variation in both US and Euro sizing depending on the mfgr and use.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

I ended up getting a size 46 after trying on a 45, 45.5 and finally the 46. The 46 was just a bit big with the thin socks I had on but with a slightly thicker sock the fit was perfect. Funny that it was mentioned about the two different sized feet, the 45 box had a size 45 and 45.5 shoe in it with the mates no where to be found. The size 46 box had a 46 regular and a 46 mega in it but we finally found its mate.

FWIW - I got the shoes from Performance Bike where they priced matched the online price from Backcountry.com, so the shoes were $149.97 plus an additional $20.00 off for their President's Day sale, $129.97 + tax.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

js1221 said:


> I ended up getting a size 46 after trying on a 45, 45.5 and finally the 46. The 46 was just a bit big with the thin socks I had on but with a slightly thicker sock the fit was perfect. Funny that it was mentioned about the two different sized feet, the 45 box had a size 45 and 45.5 shoe in it with the mates no where to be found. The size 46 box had a 46 regular and a 46 mega in it but we finally found its mate.
> 
> FWIW - I got the shoes from Performance Bike where they priced matched the online price from Backcountry.com, so the shoes were $149.97 plus an additional $20.00 off for their President's Day sale, $129.97 + tax.


Last time I bought downhill ski boots, I was guilty of getting boots mixed up - I was trying on so many different sizes and widths. I settled on a size and bought the boots. A week or so later, I took the boots with me on a business trip planning to rent some skis. That evening, I put the boots on in my hotel room and found they were two different sizes. Luckily, I went back to the store and we straightened it out, but not in time to use them on my trip. I figure it was at least partially my own fault.

I bought my Sidis at Performance too on a different sale and ended up about the same price (except I didn't pay tax and got free shipping upgrade because of my Team membership). Good prices.


----------

